# Baby Shrimpies!!!!



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

So, I was looking at my 20 gal community/sorority tank a few days ago. Then I noticed...... MINI SHRIMP! I'm so happy that they bread because I read on another forum that they only breed when food is plentiful an the water is safe. That means that my girls are leaving them alone and they have enough food! I got them about a month ago so if they where baby's when I got them, they would be all grown up now. I may even throw some in with my (killer) boys.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

What type of shrimp?


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Oops, I forgot the mention that They are ghost shrimp.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Im so envious!
I have a 10 gallon with just cherry shrimp and they still havnt bred! I have had the tank settled for 2 months now!
Their water is clean (tested weekly) and theres nothing that can eat them..
Im only seeing a few saddled females as well, GRR..


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Is the water heated? Do you feed them? I feed mine 1 leaf of spinach or lettuce per week or so. Maybe buy a few more more to jump start the pairs.


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Its heated to a constant 25 degrees celcius.
Every 2-3 days i feed them with Sera shrimp natural staple diet, I havnt tried giving them vegetables yet..

Theres about 20 in there now, i will be buying 5-10 more soon if i see some super reds come into he LFS, the last ones i bought from there were very deep red, very pretty.


----------

